# Mixing lentils?



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

I've got a bit of the...um...regular? lentils - you know, the greenish/brownish ones - but not enough to make a recipe. I was going to make honey baked. Can I mix them w/red lentils? I have a new bag of them.

Thanks!


----------



## evening start (Jun 2, 2008)

This may be too late, but I would suggest not mixing those two types of lentils. They cook for different amounts of times, and they have different textures and tastes. You can mix red lentils and yellow or green split peas pretty easily (same cooking time and texture), or "regular" lentils with french lentils -- but not red and regular in my experience. HTH


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

if the red kind you mean is actually more brown and has a skin on it, fine. if it is turkish aka split red lentils (salmon colored, no skin) then you can't combine them. baby french and baby beluga also don't combine well as they cook differently.


----------



## BusyBeeMom (May 15, 2005)

Ok, they are the red/split/salmon colored kind. Can I use them in the honey baked lentils?


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

I haven't had those, but I'd guess not. the red-split become puree like when cooked (similar to split-pea soup).


----------

